# Where did the Ocean One Vintage Military go?



## ReinhardSA

This model? Can't find it among the divers?


----------



## Konigstiger96

Was in gallery is now back to being with divers with this


> *STEINHART "OCEAN vintage Military "
> 
> Diver Watch - Art.Nr. T0216
> New version of this model ready for ordering approx Nov. 18th, 2014
> *


----------



## Codwatches

Good thing I got mine 2 days ago.


----------



## Codwatches

Good thing I got mine 2 days ago.


----------



## logicwavelength

I was hoping to buy one of these this holiday season. I am curious as to what "new" means, and hopefully someone on here has some information. Personally, I am upset as anything new (like using a Soprod A-10 or anything involving the word "Premium") will come along with a hefty bump in cost - making it unafforable to me, again.


----------



## MrHorology

I will not be surprised if they put the word "Premium" or "New Ocean One Vintage Military". With an addition of ceramic bezel, see-through caseback, A10 and 180 euros.

Lets just pray hard that the price won't change. Cheers!


----------



## logicwavelength

MrHorology said:


> I will not be surprised if they put the word "Premium" or "New Ocean One Vintage Military". With an addition of ceramic bezel, see-through caseback, A10 and 180 euros.
> 
> Lets just pray hard that the price won't change. Cheers!


Well, the price is still displayed as 350/295. When they updated the page, they could have removed that as well. A couple more thoughts:

I don't think they will add a ceramic bezel. This is a vintage homage and ceramic wasn't available so I don't feel this is a possibility. They went so far as to incorrectly label the depth rating (it's really 1000ft/300m) on the dial to match the original 5517 MilSub, so they are pretty dedicated to historical accuracy.

The same holds true with the display back. I just don't see it happening. A new engraving, maybe. But not glass.

Lastly, I do think they will move to the Soprod movement. I feel this is the "new" that they refer to. A different movement would require an internally redisnged case, so they would have to completely retool. If the watch gods are smiling upon me, when I finally have the funds to pull the trigger, I will get a new movement and no price increase. With the Premium Blue at 530/446 - and if I'm correct about the bezel and caseback - it's feasible that the price could stay where it is.


----------



## sivart

*My Guess is the Automatic caliber ST.5 will be the only change. *


----------



## Konigstiger96

logicwavelength said:


> I don't think they will add a ceramic bezel. This is a vintage homage and ceramic wasn't available so I don't feel this is a possibility. They went so far as to incorrectly label the depth rating (it's really 1000ft/300m) on the dial to match the original 5517 MilSub, so they are pretty dedicated to historical accuracy.


Speaking of this my OVM appears to either be incorrectly marked or just consistent as both the caseback and the dial state 660ft=200m. Is that normal now?


----------



## twintop

Konigstiger96 said:


> Speaking of this my OVM appears to either be incorrectly marked or just consistent as both the caseback and the dial state 660ft=200m. Is that normal now?


I thought Steinhart changed the caseback so both dial and back were uniform in WR marking


----------



## twintop

sivart said:


> *My Guess is the Automatic caliber ST.5 will be the only change. *


^+1


----------



## 3wheeler7

I hope they see the light and make the new model 40mm! Not much chance of that happening though.
Regards
Tony


----------



## Tallest

3wheeler7 said:


> I hope they see the light and make the new model 40mm! Not much chance of that happening though.
> Regards
> Tony


Would wager money with you that this update will not be change in size. More like something minor.

To be honest, I wish they'd have white lume, not aged.


----------



## mowflow

Hello all. Just registered here after lurking for quite a while.

I have a OVM on order. The order was placed just over a week ago when the old OVM was still showing on the site. Today i received an email saying that I could either have the new version or cancel the order. They stated the changes as being:
- addition of "OCEAN ONE" below the Steinhart logo
- depth changed to 300m on the dial
- dial colour changed to grey

I have been sent a few pics but I suspect they are not the best in terms of the accuracy of the face colour. There is no mention of movement change although i initially suspected this would have changed.


----------



## twintop

thanks for the info mowflow.
I wonder why Steinhart uses the ST.5 so little?


----------



## Froggo

mowflow said:


> Hello all. Just registered here after lurking for quite a while.
> 
> I have a OVM on order. The order was placed just over a week ago when the old OVM was still showing on the site. Today i received an email saying that I could either have the new version or cancel the order. They stated the changes as being:
> - addition of "OCEAN ONE" below the Steinhart logo
> - depth changed to 300m on the dial
> - dial colour changed to grey
> 
> I have been sent a few pics but I suspect they are not the best in terms of the accuracy of the face colour. There is no mention of movement change although i initially suspected this would have changed.


Thanks for the information mate! Though i'm impatient as hell and do not have the capacity to wait 4 days; so pictures would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MrHorology

Thanks for the info mowflow. Glad that it's just a change in dial design.


----------



## DONCORO

mowflow said:


> Hello all. Just registered here after lurking for quite a while.
> 
> I have a OVM on order. The order was placed just over a week ago when the old OVM was still showing on the site. Today i received an email saying that I could either have the new version or cancel the order. They stated the changes as being:
> - addition of "OCEAN ONE" below the Steinhart logo
> - depth changed to 300m on the dial
> - dial colour changed to grey
> 
> I have been sent a few pics but I suspect they are not the best in terms of the accuracy of the face colour. There is no mention of movement change although i initially suspected this would have changed.


Can you post some pics of the changes ?
Regards.


----------



## whoareyou

DONCORO said:


> Can you post some pics of the changes ?
> Regards.


I´m also craving for some pictures ;-) Please post some!


----------



## yankeexpress

mowflow said:


> Hello all. Just registered here after lurking for quite a while.
> 
> I have a OVM on order. The order was placed just over a week ago when the old OVM was still showing on the site. Today i received an email saying that I could either have the new version or cancel the order. They stated the changes as being:
> - addition of "OCEAN ONE" below the Steinhart logo
> - depth changed to 300m on the dial
> - dial colour changed to grey
> 
> I have been sent a few pics but I suspect they are not the best in terms of the accuracy of the face colour. There is no mention of movement change although i initially suspected this would have changed.


Thanks for the info. Very interesting.

Those of us with the previous OVM now have a neat old 5517 homage. 
Can't wait to see the new OVM. 
Sure would like to see a re-release or update of the black DLC-OVM

Here's a 5517 homage with grey dial and a Soprod A-10 inside, with a nicely subtle date.
Especially like the tapered minute hand.


----------



## DirtyHarrie

mowflow said:


> Hello all. Just registered here after lurking for quite a while.
> 
> I have a OVM on order. The order was placed just over a week ago when the old OVM was still showing on the site. Today i received an email saying that I could either have the new version or cancel the order. They stated the changes as being:
> - addition of "OCEAN ONE" below the Steinhart logo
> - depth changed to 300m on the dial
> - dial colour changed to grey
> 
> I have been sent a few pics but I suspect they are not the best in terms of the accuracy of the face colour. There is no mention of movement change although i initially suspected this would have changed.


Post the damn pics already


----------



## logicwavelength

DirtyHarrie said:


> Post the damn pics already


I am soooo curious, because this is potentially very disappointing news. I really want an OVM, but if the dial is too gray or "OCEAN ONE"* is literally under the word "Steinhart"* (and not below the hands like all the other Ocean Ones) it's a deal breaker. I get it that the gray could really look fantastic (think tropical dials), and I was thinking of a gray NATO already, but too light of a color and it'll look silly.

...I NEED PICS


----------



## mowflow

I'll post the pics tonight. I've been away from home with limited internet access for the last 2 days. I'll warn you all now. The pics aren't great.


----------



## DONCORO

mowflow said:


> I'll post the pics tonight. I've been away from home with limited internet access for the last 2 days. I'll warn you all now. The pics aren't great.


Not tonight ! but now !  ;-)


----------



## mowflow

You really are an impatient lot 



















my take on the pics/updates.

i suspect the face is darker than it looks. I believe the ocean one vintage has a grey face and I suspect it is close to this. I suspect the low light images and the use of flash are blowing this area out slightly and also filling in the chrome on the hands which gives a very odd effect.

I prefer the 300m marking. I thought miss representing the previous rating as an odd part of the homage approach.

The ocean one logo I'm not so keen on. I feel it is slightly too large and although it uses the standard Ocean One font I don't think this is sympathetic to the overall heritage style. I'm a graphic designer so this could be a particular issue for me as the font (looks like euro style square) is far to contemporary and sits at odds with the rest of the watch styling.

regardless I have went ahead with the order so I may well end up one of the firs to receive this watch. I will post better pics when it arrives.


----------



## jas1978

I don't like the "OCEAN ONE" below the Steinhart logo. It looks cheesy to me. Also, I think they should keep the OVM and Ocean One as separate series. By putting "Ocean One" on the OVM it takes away the vintage feel of the watch. I'm glad I bought mine several month ago.

A change I would have welcomed would be changing the small illuminated pip on the bezel into an illuminated triangle (such as the Ocean One Blue that just came out). That's not exactly in keeping with a vintage style, but I would still have liked that change.


----------



## uofabigd

I agree that the addition of the ocean one text is unfortunate, and somewhat redundant. I think the circled one accomplishes the "ocean one" branding while paying homage to the original design; a really nice touch IMO. Also not a fan of the gray but surely some will like it, and like mowflow I think it will look different in real, non flash washed out pictures.

The only change I would have liked would have been an addition of the date snuck in there a la the Armida Mil-Sub... Wait, maybe not, then I would have had to flip the one I just got and acquire the new one...


----------



## logicwavelength

The addition of "Ocean One" really, really disappoints me. It is calling into question whether or not I will even buy one anymore. I am really torn. Can someone tell me it isn't that bad, so I might still buy one? I cannot unsee it, and I really promised myself I'd buy my first mechanical watch brand new.

I believe the gray is the same gray as the O1V, as I found several photos scattered about the Google with O1V dials appearing identical to your photos, such as this one.


----------



## ciclismosam

Interesting, I ordered one that shipped in late October so I am interested to see what the changes will be on the newer version. If anyone gets the new version a posting of differences would be appreciated. Can anyone confirm the 660-200 is on both the front and back of the watch now? I had not heard that before, I should see mine in the mail this week.

Based on the pictures I like the change to having the dial read 1000-300 but dislike the ocean one under steinhart. I thought the one in the circle was a clever way to note that while paying homage to the tritium marking on the original watch. The grey I am more or less indifferent about. So I guess with the old model I will be receiving this week I would just like to see it say 1000-300 and it would be perfect. But that is such a nitpicky thing that I don't mind. The new one doesn't quiet fit my taste as much but it is still a classy homage to the 5517. Glad I was able to get in on the original last month!


----------



## logicwavelength

This really bothered me, so I broke out the 'ole Photoshop and took a crack at it, comparing it to the original OVM as well as a Rolex Submariner ref 5517. You know what? It's not bad. It actually seems to be _more_ akin to the MilSub - which has "Oyster Perpetual" underneath Rolex. So in a way, it maintains the same number of lines/words as the watch it pays homage to. The more I think about it, the more I am starting to like it.









...the editted OVM is the middle one. I am just guessing on the color gray based off of photos of the O1V.


----------



## Konigstiger96

ciclismosam said:


> Can anyone confirm the 660-200 is on both the front and back of the watch now? I had not heard that before, I should see mine in the mail this week.


You know it would have been really perfect if Steinhart offered both version with the new version since it's moving away slightly from the 5517, have had C3 white indices

My OVM and caseback. If it's not clear is does say 660-200 on the back


----------



## logicwavelength

If you look at my photoshopped image on the previous page, I actually think it's getting CLOSER to the 5517.


----------



## ciclismosam

Thanks for the photos, you can definitely see it on the back. I knew that originally the front and back were different. But since I am waiting on what was likely one of the very last original OVM's I was wondering if they had changed it. I hadn't heard that before.



Konigstiger96 said:


> You know it would have been really perfect if Steinhart offered both version with the new version since it's moving away slightly from the 5517, have had C3 white indices
> 
> My OVM and caseback. If it's not clear is does say 660-200 on the back
> View attachment 2043386
> View attachment 2043394


----------



## Riker

The new dial is indeed not as light & washed out as it appears in mowflows pics & under normal lighting the Ocean One name under the logo looks much better.


----------



## mowflow

The logo addition or rather the contrast of its modern style is the only thing I'm on the fence about.

I think the grey will look great. One of the things that actually bothered me about the original was how deep the blacks were. In contrast to the authentic patina of the indices it just looked too new.


----------



## Tempusfugitus

I don't like the new version. Funny mixture of fonts, grey face, etc. I'm not in the market for one, so it doesn't matter, because I've already got one. But I wouldn't have bought one if it had looked like this. Somehow the magic of the old version's face isn't there any more. I think it's because the old version's deep black face looks fantastic on a black leather strap, which is how I wear mine.


----------



## DirtyHarrie

logicwavelength said:


> This really bothered me, so I broke out the 'ole Photoshop and took a crack at it, comparing it to the original OVM as well as a Rolex Submariner ref 5517. You know what? It's not bad. It actually seems to be _more_ akin to the MilSub - which has "Oyster Perpetual" underneath Rolex. So in a way, it maintains the same number of lines/words as the watch it pays homage to. The more I think about it, the more I am starting to like it.
> 
> View attachment 2042738
> 
> 
> ...the editted OVM is the middle one. I am just guessing on the color gray based off of photos of the O1V.


Thank you for these pics, it really puts thing into perspective until Steinhart releases their own photos.

At first I was with everyone turning up my nose at this OVM 2.0, but after seeing this side by side it really isn't that bad. 
Its a breath of fresh air for a watch that has been around for a while and even if you want to stay true with an OVM 1.0 there will still be plenty floating around on f29.
I trust Steinharts decision to refresh the watch. They've been doing a great job so far, why doubt them now!


----------



## logicwavelength

At first I thought the modern font for "Ocean One" looked out of place... Then I remembered the 5514 "COMEX" Submariners have literally the same font.

http://www.watchcentre.com/lg_images/news/Rolex-Oyster-Perpetual-Comex-Submariner-5514.jpg


----------



## DONCORO

Thank's for the pics 
The grey dial could be interesting but the new "ocean one" under Steinhart is for my advice not necessary 
Let's wait for some better pics in real light


----------



## Henraa

Seeing the new OVM update I can say boy am I pleased I bought it earlier this year as I think the added 'Ocean One' under the Steinhart logo is unnecessary. I am sorry to say I think it has ruined it's appeal for me. I still have an old one to enjoy so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## DarkShot

I for one, welcome the new design change. After taking a look at the mockup a page or two back, I think the dark grey will look nicer than the black on the dial, and the "Ocean One" addition doesn't look THAT bad in my opinion.

Likewise, I'll certainly be getting one straight from Steinhart as getting one used off f29 for me ends up being the same bloody price, if not more expensive than it would be to get one brand new. Thus, unless someone else beats me to the punch I'll probably be one of the first to dip my toes in and get one. Assuming they stay at the same price, that aught to mean that for now they'll still come with an ETA 2824-2 which is still all the more reason to get one while we can.


----------



## Tallest

boy, this will be a sought after watch as no one likes it now. 
as graphic designer above said they over done it here.


----------



## JP71624

So if this is grouped with the "Ocean One" watches, can we call this new model an OOVM? Lol


----------



## DirtyHarrie

JP71624 said:


> So if this is grouped with the "Ocean One" watches, can we call this new model an OOVM? Lol


Hahaha, this will henceforth be known as the OOVM!!!


----------



## JP71624

DirtyHarrie said:


> Hahaha, this will henceforth be known as the OOVM!!!


Glad I'm not the only one this works for.


----------



## kayjf

I ordered my OVM on the 7th. I changed my order on the 11th, then 20 minutes later changed it back to the OVM. "Okay, will do" was the response, implying they'll send me the OVM. 

Given that last email was on the 11th, do you think I would be in line for the newer updated OVM, or the original?

Going from the photos in this thread I definitely prefer the original.


----------



## Tallest

Just realized that actually this may not be so bad. Here is why. if you like the vintagy look, then this watch may be a perfect candidate for bezel "aging". The gray dial can match the faded bezel (dumped into chlorine I bevieve). So with that angle, it may be a sweet thing to do. Lets be positive folks and wait for full on pics.


----------



## mowflow

I would imagine you will get the new one. I ordered around the 7th when it was still the old version and got a confirmation email. A week later I got the email saying they'd changed the design and I could take it or leave it.

TBH I'm pretty annoyed about the ordering experience so far. They state 5-8 days for my location. Its going to take a fair bit longer.t they also must have known the new one was coming so could have made it clear that's what I was ordering. Waiting a week to be told this and only given the option of the new one or a refund is pretty poor customer service in my opinion. Its my first steinhart but its been one of my worst watch buying experiences to date.


----------



## kayjf

mowflow said:


> I would imagine you will get the new one. I ordered around the 7th when it was still the old version and got a confirmation email. A week later I got the email saying they'd changed the design and I could take it or leave it.
> 
> TBH I'm pretty annoyed about the ordering experience so far. They state 5-8 days for my location. Its going to take a fair bit longer.t they also must have known the new one was coming so could have made it clear that's what I was ordering. Waiting a week to be told this and only given the option of the new one or a refund is pretty poor customer service in my opinion. Its my first steinhart but its been one of my worst watch buying experiences to date.


This isn't my first and it definitely won't be my last, but I must agree that I'm disappointed that I wasn't given any warning about the new model.

I paid for the original and that's what I'd like to receive. Naturally I could be convinced I prefer the updated version if better pictures are provided, but given the estimated shipping period I fear that won't be for a while. I find the stock photos on the Steinhart website to be a little fake.... I base my decisions off wrist pics.

I'm 10 hours in front so I might receive a 'take it or leave it' email tonight. Let's see what happens.


----------



## mowflow

Yes, my annoyance comes from the fact that they had the original OVM listed and not showing as "SOLD OUT" as many of their watches do. I therefor ordered that watch. I'm not sure if they had or have stock of the old version and have allocated it to other orders but I would imagine that at that point the OOVM (as we are now calling it) would definitely have been in production so it's not like a week later they went to process my order, opened the big OVM cupboard only to find it bare so decided to quickly fire out some of the new designs they had been thinking of.

They must have been sold out at time of order or i would surely have been given the choice rather than the only other option being a refund. It's more the fact they had me wait a week before informing me of this. They also stated in the recent email that they would process the new watch immediately. I don't mind waiting but i prefer total clarity. This is my issue.


----------



## Froggo

Here's another picture. Again, very exaggerated/washed out from the flash. Steinhart did in fact confirm that the dial has now been changed to _grey. _
Quality pics will be on up Steinhart's website tomorrow!


----------



## rossi46vr

Its on the Steinhart website now. I've just ordered and paid for mine


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## DirtyHarrie

Yeah that's not bad at all. I find its a nice change of pace.

Only thing that throws me off is from the pics it seems the "vintage" lume on the hands is tinted a slightly lighter colour then the "vintage" lume on the dial.


----------



## uofabigd

So, the sky isn't falling after all! Although I prefer the old version with the black dial, and am glad I got one just in time, the new version looks really nice in the new pictures. I wonder why they would send such misrepresenting pictures to a prospective customer in the first place.


----------



## yankeexpress

Now how about an updated black DLC-OVM?


----------



## DirtyHarrie

yankeexpress said:


> Now how about an updated black DLC-OVM?


That would be a DLC-OOVM!! lol


----------



## kelt

DirtyHarrie said:


> Yeah that's not bad at all. I find its a nice change of pace.
> 
> Only thing that throws me off is from the pics it seems the "vintage" lume on the hands is tinted a slightly lighter colour then the "vintage" lume on the dial.


The dial and hands may be manufactured by two different suppliers!

It used to be the opposite on the early OVM but it's only noticeable under some light conditions!

I like the grey dial, the contrast with the markers / hands is softer, it enhance the vintage feel, nice improvement.

The new dial markings however are not an improvement, they may be "out of specs", the MOD specifications for diver watches stated :
-uncluttered dial, and brand marking with letters 1mm or less.


----------



## yankeexpress

Really glad to have this old OVM and grey dial OWC 5517 with subtle date, fully lumed with C3 bezel and Swiss A-10 Soprod movement.


----------



## logicwavelength

So my mock up was pretty darn close. I'm glad I was able to calm the tinfoil hat brigade. 

I originally was appalled, but after making my photoshop mock up, I got super excited. Now after seeing pretty, proper ad photos, I am DROOLING. Anything that gets 1 inch closer to something historically accurate, I have a meltdown. 

Can't wait.


----------



## IanCognito

Still prefer my OVM 1.0
I wish they reduced the font size of the Ocean One to better match the Oyster Perpetual of the 5517.
Because of the font style, it almost looks bigger than the "Steinhart".


----------



## mowflow

Seeing the grey more accurately represented I have to say i do prefer that colour on the face. The black always annoyed me due to it's shiny newness.


----------



## Feryll

Personally, I think that the grey dial robs this watch of all the elegance it had and the ocean one text makes the dial too busy from 9 to 3.
I wanted to buy one but now I can look for used ones at a price higher than the retail price thanks to steinhart second hand prices.


----------



## Tallest

Are we not overreacting? Who has the old version...









Thinking grey dial is not that bad of an idea and it makes it different then a submariner. i do think it could use an aged bezel still... Like this one..


----------



## DONCORO

The dark grey dial is ok for me, but i'm not a big fan of the "ocean one"
Glad to have the "old" one since last May it will be soon a colector ;-)


----------



## twintop

I really like the improvements, I'm really considering buying one now.
Would look great next to my O1V with this new dial colour.
Hmmm, decisions, because I really want a flieger as well


----------



## Franksie

Received my OVM today (ordered right before the announced change...) so i guess i'm one of the last new members of the OVM 1.0 gang...


----------



## Skv

I actually like the new grey colour. Looks more like a vintage watch, which is exactly what the ovm aims to do. Not a big fan of the ocean one text. The O1 line is already present in the form of the logo. 

Is the movement still a 2428-2?


----------



## twintop

Yep, it's still the ETA2824-2


----------



## Codwatches

The grey looks good but the Ocean One lettering is too big. I'm glad I ordered mine right in time. Debated for two weeks to pull the trigger. Had I waited one more week I would have the new version.


----------



## Henraa

I am quite pleased with the new look in a strange sort of way. It means those of us who own the original almost certainly have the more desirable watch. Having seen more pics of it with the faded dial (grey), I think it looks more washed out than aged. A bezel that matches this ageing might help it's look though? 

I still dislike the 'ocean one' under the Steinhart brand though. It could have been a lot smaller and not so over powering. I know some here like it and that is great because Steinhart will have a customer base for this model. However those of us that have owned and admired this watch for a while now are sad to see these changes because personally I think it's ruined the design. I am ok with it in a selfish way because it's upper the appeal of my watch for me. I would still buy another Steinhart though and hope to god the ocean one text doesn't make it onto the other models in the range.


----------



## Vlance

I gotta say, I like the older model better. The ocean one is too over pronounced.


----------



## kayjf

The OCEAN ONE on the dial is too large but I do quite like the colour. However I bought a bunch of straps for the original OVM keeping its black dial in mind. I fear the straps I've got coming in wouldn't match anywhere near as well. 

No email from Steinhart yet so I just sent one saying if it were possible I'd much prefer to receive the '1.0'.


----------



## msp1518

I had it in my cart and was about to buy, but that dial change held me back and I went ahead and bought a 20mm Omega Shark Mesh for my SM300 instead, knowing the price will just go up on those damn bracelets this April. 

For me the prior Ocean One was perfect so I am really torn. Maybe it'll grow on me and I'll buy it next year. Time will tell.


----------



## mleok

If the Ocean One wasn't quite as large, it would be better. The grey dial goes go well with the faux patina lume, as it evokes the look of a faded dial.


----------



## ciclismosam

Recieved my OVM in the mail today, I also must be one of the last to recieve the original version! I like the grey and correct depth reading on the new one, but I dislike the "ocean one" being added to the dial. It just leaves it too cluttered for my taste so overall I am very happy to have recieved one of the last original OVM's! Will post a pic later once I have my camera although most here have probably seen many, many picutres of the OVM (want to show the watch on the bracelet and 3 different Nato's that I picked out)!


----------



## Henraa

I think the incorrect depth reading on the original added to the fact it is a homage. The new one is less of that and more like new style in my view. The original I have has 300m on the back but 200m on the front to obviously match the Rolex 5517. I know some people didn't like this inconsistency, but to me it was more correct for what it was paying homage to.


----------



## ciclismosam

Henraa said:


> I think the incorrect depth reading on the original added to the fact it is a homage. The new one is less of that and more like new style in my view. The original I have has 300m on the back but 200m on the front to obviously match the Rolex 5517. I know some people didn't like this inconsistency, but to me it was more correct for what it was paying homage to.


I can understand the depth reading in reference to the original 5517. I heard that the "newer" old version had 200 on both the back and front. I just personnally prefer having the correct depth rating for the watch but I still prefer the original version of the OVM regardless of the depth rating listed on the watch. I guess in the end I mean that although I would prefer it to say 300m, I don't mind that it says 200m instead.


----------



## whoareyou

hi there,


i have bought the "old" OVM a couple of month ago but could not get familiar with the high contrast and color they had chosen for the old radium look - and so send it back. well, that´very subjective i need to admit. however, the OVM still stayed on my short list because it is in deed a very beautiful watch. when I shopped around these days I was very confused by the rough pics circulating on the forum. my first thought: no way.

but: from a designers perspective the had done a couple of good tweaks. the contrast is not any longer that punchy (black / radium vs. dark / grey radium). and in fact, the dials became a little more balanced now. why: if you compare the sizes of the items on the dial you will find out that the round indexes moved outwards (getting closer to the minute strokes, the dots are a little smaller than before, the typo became smaller / more condensed, the 1000ft line / 300 meter line - correct now, was nuts before - has a better balance with the "Automatic" line. at least this is my observation after checking old and new ad pics in high magnification side by side yesterday night. all in all need to admit that I really like this iteration. and moreover - steinhart deserves applause for the fact that they did not change the price - which usually happens when a "new" iteration comes around.

however, here is the downside: yes, the ocean one signature could have been a tad smaller. however, the type font is nice and contributes to the overall appearance. but really more annoying is, that they did not skip the 1 in the circle below the hands. even though it seems that this has undergone slightly resizing too, it makes no sense at all - it´s redundant and thus simply stupid (even though i need to admit that they top this with the ocean 44 and the aweful statements on the rehaut saying "Professional Dive Watch". Really? Can anyone explain / describe again please? For which kind of person do they put stuff like this on their dials / watches??? But jokes aside, this is one reason I would never buy this watch (or the Rolex, which is as stupid with their statements on the rehaut - but anyway).

from my perspective, it would have been also a good idea to make the radium look look a little less "peachy". BUT: to me it seems also, that the colour has undergone a slight rework. it doesn´t pop out with a strong yellow note in it any more - at lest to me it seems like this. but maybe i´m fooled and it just looks like this because of the more balanced contrast between the new dark grey dial and the radium.

however, i have ordered one to see it in the flesh. 


cheers
m.


----------



## ReinhardSA

I find the dial on the new model no more cluttered than this:


----------



## mowflow

The dial on the new version actually seems like a closer representation of the 5517. Be that a good or a bad thing.


----------



## kayjf

Got an email from Steinhart saying my OVM has been shipped. 

The article number for my OVM quoted in the email is 'T0216'. I can only assume that I've got the original OVM heading my way as the updated version says 'T0225'. Hopefully I'm not wrong!

Although the new version has quickly grown on me which left me confused as to which I'd prefer, all it took was a quick YouTube video of the original OVM to remove that confusion. Bring on the original OVM!


----------



## neolamp

I like the changes and have always liked the work Steinhart does!


----------



## BigBluefish

I like the gray dial better than the black, and think it complements the vintage lume. But I agree with some that the "Ocean One" font is a bit large (but otherwise unobjectionable) and the additional text could have been omitted for a cleaner (read that "better") dial, but it won't stop me from picking one up, eventually.


----------



## JP71624

If we assume these watches are made for the long haul, as they could be with their solid motors, it makes me wonder how they could age differently.

I like the idea of having an homage that looks like the honored piece when it was new (more or less), and then looks more vintage as it ages itself. How will a more "worn" when new attempt look as it ages?

I'm not against the OOVM, as I called it. I would definitely wear it. This rhetorical probably makes no difference, but just a thought.


----------



## jas1978

Now that I've seen the pictures on the Steinhart website of the new OVM I don't think it looks that bad. I think we are just used to the original and find it hard to see a new look. 

I still prefer the cleaner look of the OOVM (I guess that abbreviation might catch on. lol). The circle and 1 logo are much better that the Ocean One letters.


----------



## JP71624

jas1978 said:


> Now that I've seen the pictures on the Steinhart website of the new OVM I don't think it looks that bad. I think we are just used to the original and find it hard to see a new look.
> 
> I still prefer the cleaner look of the OOVM (I guess that abbreviation might catch on. lol). The circle and 1 logo are much better that the Ocean One letters.


FYI - I was meaning the "original" being OVM and this "new" model with Ocean One on the dial being OOVM. Lol

But I knew what you meant!


----------



## mrmike

Yesterday, I received one of the last OVMs from the old batch. I 'm glad I pulled the trigger when I did. I don't mind the new dial, but the matte black on the old version, with the domed sapphire, appears somewhat grey as it is, and I'm not sure how that translates with the new version. Overall, I am very impressed with the watch, and it has exceeded my expectations. The lume is expertly applied, and there's no issue with it bleeding anywhere or with any rough spots on the hands. The case finishing is very good. It wears large for a 42mm, but in a good way. It is very comfortable and is tracking -1 sec after 36 hours, which is excellent.


----------



## kayjf

mrmike said:


> Yesterday, I received one of the last OVMs from the old batch. I 'm glad I pulled the trigger when I did. I don't mind the new dial, but the matte black on the old version, with the domed sapphire, appears somewhat grey as it is, and I'm not sure how that translates with the new version. Overall, I am very impressed with the watch, and it has exceeded my expectations. The lume is expertly applied, and there's no issue with it bleeding anywhere or with any rough spots on the hands. The case finishing is very good. It wears large for a 42mm, but in a good way. It is very comfortable and is tracking -1 sec after 36 hours, which is excellent.


I agree. I think the matte black dial looks great as it does catch light in different ways thanks to the domed sapphire.

My OVM should be here in a week or two. I wonder who will be the last person to buy a OVM direct from Steinhart?

Maybe it's me? ;-):think:


----------



## mowflow

My OOVM has just arrived. In real life the Ocean one logo isn't as imposing as it seems in the photos. it doesn't look too large nor does the font look out of place. I'm very happy with the dial colour. I think as there are so many subalike/homage watches based on various Rolex models with black faces this really sets the watch apart.

When I get time to adjust the bracelet/try it on a few different straps i'll post up some more photos.


----------



## logicwavelength

mowflow said:


> When I get time to adjust the bracelet/try it on a few different straps i'll post up some more photos.


When you get time?! I beg you sir, for the love of God and country, post something for us to see immediately! The first in-the-wild photos cannot wait!


----------



## mowflow

Ok, immediately available is this terrible shot


----------



## eight84four

Wow you are right its not really that bad im digging the new look of the ovm i might get one soon. Congrats man can't wait to see more shots of this beauty.


----------



## bricem13

Dial color is nice but the ocean one is too much... Luckily I got one of the last old ovm... Collector item soon?

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Seems to me, Steinhart would be wise to toss out a few prototypes into WUS world before launching. I'm not sure the percentage, but we've got to be pretty far up there as far as purchases go. 

Just sayin... Wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## kayjf

Just got an email from Steinhart (answering my question the other day regarding my order) saying that the new version starts shipping out to customers today. 

Luckily mine isn't the new one and is en route. No offence to those who ordered the new version, but I much prefer the old. 



I agree with you Vlance, I think shipping a few protos out to 'trusted' people to give feedback would be a brilliant idea.


----------



## ciclismosam

Here is my original OVM which came in the mail a couple of days ago. Finally snapped a few shots with all of the straps. Sorry for the second rate photos, don't have the good camera on deployment.


----------



## Recoil Rob

bricem13 said:


> . Luckily I got one of the last old ovm... Collector item soon?


Soon? I'd say already. An old one, NIB, just sold on eBay for $570, new ones direct from Steinhart are currently $370 with the exchange rate.


----------



## mowflow

Ebay isn't normal though. People get carried away with "winning" and often buy things for way more than they cost new even when still available new.

Few (terrible phone) outdoor shots on a couple of straps to try to give an idea of colour. Unfortunately i only escaped the office at lunch time and the logo is partly obscured during those hours.

Grey/PVD nato



Vintage bond 1 piece Nato with nylon keeper (current favourite)



Ptty these don't have a serial number as I recon i must be one of if not the first to have the new and improved one


----------



## kayjf

kayjf said:


> Just got an email from Steinhart (answering my question the other day regarding my order) saying that the new version starts shipping out to customers today.
> 
> Luckily mine isn't the new one and is en route. No offence to those who ordered the new version, but I much prefer the old.
> 
> I agree with you Vlance, I think shipping a few protos out to 'trusted' people to give feedback would be a brilliant idea.


Guys you're not going to believe this. It seems something got lost in translation. They sent out the email saying I was receiving T0216 (the old one). Then when they answered my question about which one I'd be receiving they said the new version 'leaves us today'. I emailed them again because I feared this might have meant they were changing my order and sending the new version. I got an email back saying the exact same thing, this time the words 'new version' were in big, bold font.

So it seems they have sent the new version. CS has been flawless so far so I'd like to see what happens with this. I'm fairly annoyed. At myself for sending another email which probably confused the staff - they may have interpreted my email as requesting the new version. And at Steinhart, for not shipping out the bloody version I ordered!! I'm really, really hoping I've completely misinterpreted all of this and the original is heading my way.

Estimated delivery is Tuesday so I will see what happens. I'll probably really like the look of the new version, but I know I would much prefer the old.

/rant


----------



## yankeexpress

Recoil Rob said:


> Soon? I'd say already. An old one, NIB, just sold on eBay for $570, new ones direct from Steinhart are currently $370 with the exchange rate.


There is an OVM 1.0 brand new available for $420 tonight on watchrecon.


----------



## DirtyHarrie

The lighter gray dial is really growing on me, I think it looks cool.


----------



## Tallest

kayjf said:


> Guys you're not going to believe this. It seems something got lost in translation. They sent out the email saying I was receiving T0216 (the old one). Then when they answered my question about which one I'd be receiving they said the new version 'leaves us today'. I emailed them again because I feared this might have meant they were changing my order and sending the new version. I got an email back saying the exact same thing, this time the words 'new version' were in big, bold font.
> 
> So it seems they have sent the new version. CS has been flawless so far so I'd like to see what happens with this. I'm fairly annoyed. At myself for sending another email which probably confused the staff - they may have interpreted my email as requesting the new version. And at Steinhart, for not shipping out the bloody version I ordered!! I'm really, really hoping I've completely misinterpreted all of this and the original is heading my way.
> 
> Estimated delivery is Tuesday so I will see what happens. I'll probably really like the look of the new version, but I know I would much prefer the old.
> 
> /rant


mate, i honestly think its ok - get the watch. dont like it? spend a bit more and find used old version. but i think youll like it. pic above on nato is cool. plus it makes it less of a copycat watch and a subtle tweak. the dial font - sure, not best but then again COMEX on Rolex looks rediculous too and people dont care. embrace the change! gray is cool.


----------



## Tallest

mowflow said:


> Ebay isn't normal though. People get carried away with "winning" and often buy things for way more than they cost new even when still available new.
> 
> Few (terrible phone) outdoor shots on a couple of straps to try to give an idea of colour. Unfortunately i only escaped the office at lunch time and the logo is partly obscured during those hours.
> 
> Ptty these don't have a serial number as I recon i must be one of if not the first to have the new and improved one


both look good, the gray one is spot on!


----------



## Skv

The looks of the new one grow on me. Yellowish lume and faded gray dial are a good match, though I dislike fake patina just for the sake that it is fake.


----------



## kayjf

Apologies for treating this thread like a personal blog, but I got an email from Steinhart yesterday. 


The new version is on its way. Spewin! Thankfully though they're offering a return/refund option. No word on whether they'll send out an original though....


----------



## rsimpsss

Looking forward to seeing the new dial. But I still rushed to our local AD to get the last OVM 1.0 in stock, just to be sure.


----------



## Recoil Rob

I emailed them last night and they responded this am that there are no more OVM 1.0's. No matter, I think the new one looks better than the old.


----------



## Skv

kayjf said:


> Apologies for treating this thread like a personal blog, but I got an email from Steinhart yesterday.
> 
> The new version is on its way. Spewin! Thankfully though they're offering a return/refund option. No word on whether they'll send out an original though....


Then send it back and buy a second hand first gen..


----------



## phlabrooy

mowflow said:


> Few (terrible phone) outdoor shots on a couple of straps to try to give an idea of colour. Unfortunately i only escaped the office at lunch time and the logo is partly obscured during those hours.
> 
> Grey/PVD nato
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Congratulations on your new OVM !
> 
> Actually, it doesn't look too bad with the extra lettering......
> 
> That's the best picture of the new OVM that I have seen. Looks great !
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Tempusfugitus

A grey strap now works better than black. Looks very good. Different, but good.


----------



## monkii

I think I like the old look better, the ocean one lettering is simply to big and the font does not really go with the rest of the watch. That being said, I would rather have the new one simply because of the accurate WR depth of 300m. The 200 meters WR on the dial never sat right with me.


----------



## kelt

phlabrooy said:


> mowflow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few (terrible phone) outdoor shots on a couple of straps to try to give an idea of colour. Unfortunately i only escaped the office at lunch time and the logo is partly obscured during those hours.
> 
> Grey/PVD nato
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Congratulations on your new OVM !
> 
> Actually, it doesn't look too bad with the extra lettering......
> 
> That's the best picture of the new OVM that I have seen. Looks great !
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> After the initial negative feeling about any changes to a much appreciated model, the addition of OCEAN ONE makes sens, it balance the bottom markings and duplicates the original 5517 dial "two lines" top marking.
Click to expand...


----------



## kayjf

I was very surprised to see this in the box. I'm sorry for posting so many times in this thread about my frustrations, but in the end it looks like I got what I paid for 









There were some black marks on the watch but they rubbed off. I think they might have come from the material inside the watch box. The caseback was also a little dirty, which is weird. Cleaned up well though and no scratches.

Two things I'm a bit disappointed with:

- The bezel action isn't as nice as I was expecting. There's half a click's worth of play in the clockwise direction (1/4 of a marker). Much better than some of my other watches, but the reviews for the OVM seem to always mention how nice the bezel is. Still, given the price, I can't really complain.

- Although the bracelet looks ace, some of the tops and bottoms of the links (normally hidden) have deep marks. Weird, but this is a watch I'll be wearing almost exclusively on a NATO so I'm not too fussed.

All in all I'm happy. I'll see how she keeps time over the next few days. Hopefully my big NATO order will arrive soon, too


----------



## mowflow

kayjf said:


> I was very surprised to see this in the box. I'm sorry for posting so many times in this thread about my frustrations, but in the end it looks like I got what I paid for
> 
> There were some black marks on the watch but they rubbed off. I think they might have come from the material inside the watch box. The caseback was also a little dirty, which is weird. Cleaned up well though and no scratches.
> 
> Two things I'm a bit disappointed with:
> 
> - The bezel action isn't as nice as I was expecting. There's half a click's worth of play in the clockwise direction (1/4 of a marker). Much better than some of my other watches, but the reviews for the OVM seem to always mention how nice the bezel is. Still, given the price, I can't really complain.
> 
> - Although the bracelet looks ace, some of the tops and bottoms of the links (normally hidden) have deep marks. Weird, but this is a watch I'll be wearing almost exclusively on a NATO so I'm not too fussed.
> 
> All in all I'm happy. I'll see how she keeps time over the next few days. Hopefully my big NATO order will arrive soon, too


Glad you got the one you wanted. No play in my bezel. That must be a feature exclusive to the old model


----------



## Tallest

mowflow said:


> Glad you got the one you wanted. No play in my bezel. That must be a feature exclusive to the old model


ouch. but glad the whole thing is resolved and we can get more and more pics of the new OVM.


----------



## Hl247b

The initial version with the black dial looked much nicer with better contrast, uncluttered dial. While an homage, it had its own stylistic presence. Unfortunately, the new one is pushing it too hard trying to look like a vintage 5517. However, the dial color, font sizes are a bit off giving it a somewhat dull look. What next - a cracked dial?


----------



## ciclismosam

kayjf said:


> I was very surprised to see this in the box. I'm sorry for posting so many times in this thread about my frustrations, but in the end it looks like I got what I paid for
> 
> View attachment 2134066
> 
> 
> - The bezel action isn't as nice as I was expecting. There's half a click's worth of play in the clockwise direction (1/4 of a marker). Much better than some of my other watches, but the reviews for the OVM seem to always mention how nice the bezel is. Still, given the price, I can't really complain.


Glad to see you got the original you were looking for! I have no play in my OVM. I actually have 1/2 a click of play on the bezel of my Ocean 2 instead. Weird but that's how it goes sometimes. They are both beautiful watches so I'm happy either way!  Look forward to seeing those NATO's.


----------



## eight84four

At first i said to myself i should've just kept my old OVM but when i got the new version i was happy that i sold my old one. The new version looks really good the ocean one logo is not really that big and the grey dial really makes it look more vintage and it matches the patina well. You have to see one up close to appreciate it.


----------



## ReinhardSA

I am liking the grey, it seems to match the patina of the markers better than the stark black did. Also, the grey nato looks superb on it.


----------



## eight84four

It was begging for a Nato strap and i couldn't say no lol. Its a match made in heaven.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Wow! This new dial is growing on me. Looks right killer on the grey NATO.


----------



## monkii

Received my ocean one black a few days ago and I love it. The new OVM is next on the hit list, looks awesome on that grey nato! (More pictures of the new OVM would be awesome!)


----------



## eight84four

Tryin out my other Nato's what do you guys think?


----------



## rossi46vr

I received my Ocean One Military last Monday. I set it to the atomic clock app on Tuesday night and now 4 days later it's gained a bit over 30 seconds. Bit disappointed really, I expected better than a watch gaining around a minute a week !!!


----------



## bricem13

rossi46vr said:


> I received my Ocean One Military last Monday. I set it to the atomic clock app on Tuesday night and now 4 days later it's gained a bit over 30 seconds. Bit disappointed really, I expected better than a watch gaining around a minute a week !!!


Good performance although!! For sure within eta specs

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

rossi46vr said:


> I received my Ocean One Military last Monday. I set it to the atomic clock app on Tuesday night and now 4 days later it's gained a bit over 30 seconds. Bit disappointed really, I expected better than a watch gaining around a minute a week !!!


A lot of your mechanicals are acceptable to be around +/- 5 seconds a day, but different variables can make that slightly different. I don't think you have anything to worry about, as a minute a week is really not unacceptable.

Was this being timed on your desk or on your wrist, or a mixture?


----------



## Uwe W.

rossi46vr said:


> I received my Ocean One Military* last Monday*.


STOP right there. The watch isn't even a week old and you're concerned about its accuracy? See how it's running in a month or two... after it's run in a little, then check its timing and we'll see if you still have something to worry about.


----------



## rossi46vr

It seems to be off the wrist at night that it gains, and yes I've tried it crown up, crown down & face up. 
I don't go for the running in period theory, otherwise it would be impossible to regulate a watch not knowing what it was going to do in a months time. My Rolex SubC gains 1 second per day right from day 1, my Omega Good Planet has gained 4 seconds per week, again from day 1, how come these didn't need "running in"


----------



## bricem13

Omega, rolex, steinhat are not in the same league... Élaboré daily rate can go up to 20s/day... 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

rossi46vr said:


> I don't go for the running in period theory,


It's not a theory, but believe what you want. I get my information from a highly-trained watchmaker who regularly works on $100k+ timepieces, and I tend to believe what he tells me over all the opinions that get thrown around forums.



rossi46vr said:


> otherwise it would be impossible to regulate a watch not knowing what it was going to do in a months time. My Rolex SubC gains 1 second per day right from day 1, my Omega Good Planet has gained 4 seconds per week, again from day 1, how come these didn't need "running in"


It's got nothing to do with accuracy out of the box, but allowing the movement to stabilize before attempting regulation - IF it still requires it. There is plenty of material on the internet that will explain this to you - not including how many times I've read in this sub-forum alone new owners commenting on the change in the daily variation after a break in period.


----------



## ReinhardSA

rossi46vr said:


> It seems to be off the wrist at night that it gains, and yes I've tried it crown up, crown down & face up.
> I don't go for the running in period theory, otherwise it would be impossible to regulate a watch not knowing what it was going to do in a months time. My Rolex SubC gains 1 second per day right from day 1, my Omega Good Planet has gained 4 seconds per week, again from day 1, how come these didn't need "running in"


This is a bit like comparing the 0-60 of a Golf Gti with a Nissan GTR.


----------



## rossi46vr

ReinhardSA said:


> This is a bit like comparing the 0-60 of a Golf Gti with a Nissan GTR.


So what you are saying is because the Steinhart is less expensive I shouldn't expect it to be accurate ????


----------



## ReinhardSA

rossi46vr said:


> So what you are saying is because the Steinhart is less expensive I shouldn't expect it to be accurate ????


No, what I mean is if you compare the accuracy to your other watches (which cost SIGNIFICANTLY more) you are probably going to be disappointed. The accuracy of your Rolex and Omega is incredible. The cheaper you go, the more variance falls within factory spec I suppose. I found this online, with regards to the ETA 2824-2:


the Standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/-12 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
the Elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/-7 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-20 seconds/day;
while the Top grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-15 seconds/day.


----------



## mleok

rossi46vr said:


> I received my Ocean One Military last Monday. I set it to the atomic clock app on Tuesday night and now 4 days later it's gained a bit over 30 seconds. Bit disappointed really, I expected better than a watch gaining around a minute a week !!!


That's well within specifications for an ETA 2824-2, not sure what you're complaining about.


----------



## yankeexpress

rossi46vr said:


> I received my Ocean One Military last Monday. I set it to the atomic clock app on Tuesday night and now 4 days later it's gained a bit over 30 seconds. Bit disappointed really, I expected better than a watch gaining around a minute a week !!!


Look at it this way....it's way, WAY better than LOSING 30 seconds in 4 days and still being within spec.


----------



## Feryll

Is there anyone who owns both the old and the new OVM ? comparison photos (on wrist) would be nice


----------



## kelt

Feryll said:


> Is there anyone who owns both the old and the new OVM ? comparison photos (on wrist) would be nice


The answer to your query is just a few clicks away, with the original 5517 as well ;-)



logicwavelength said:


> This really bothered me, so I broke out the 'ole Photoshop and took a crack at it, comparing it to the original OVM as well as a Rolex Submariner ref 5517. You know what? It's not bad. It actually seems to be _more_ akin to the MilSub - which has "Oyster Perpetual" underneath Rolex. So in a way, it maintains the same number of lines/words as the watch it pays homage to. The more I think about it, the more I am starting to like it.
> 
> View attachment 2042738
> 
> 
> ...the editted OVM is the middle one. I am just guessing on the color gray based off of photos of the O1V.


----------



## Skv

rossi46vr said:


> So what you are saying is because the Steinhart is less expensive I shouldn't expect it to be accurate ????


It will perform within the spectrum that can be expected for a watch of this price range and with an eta elabore movement.

So yes, it probably will be less accurate than your Omega and Rolex.


----------



## Jon_Yo

I for one really like the addition of the vintage dial. I think it will help set it apart from the original that so many people already have and also from the standard black dial submariners that are all over the place. I'm hoping I get an OOVM for Christmas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feryll

Thanks but I have been following all of the OVM threads since the release of the new version. I hope you were not serious when you replied with this photoshopped image... I just want to see how they look under the same lighting conditions.


----------



## yankeexpress

new pic of OVM-DLC


----------



## mrcub2000

Mine just arrived.


----------



## sahe69

mrcub2000 said:


> Mine just arrived.


Red hands?


----------



## twintop

sahe69 said:


> Red hands?


I think that is due to lighting. I thought the hands are normally silver.


----------



## Mr Cracker

I am waiting for my OVM, I placed an order on Sunday, I received a email from Steinhart today saying that it should be posted in 5 - 7 days...the wait begins!!

Im also not too sure on this new grey dial...


----------



## mpweave

Ordered my OVM on Saturday 12/6, got the same acknowledgment email this morning. Can't wait.


----------



## taike

twintop said:


> I think that is due to lighting. I thought the hands are normally silver.


You are correct. Hands are very reflective. I did a double-take yesterday afternoon when mine suddenly looked black.


----------



## taike

Mr Cracker said:


> I am waiting for my OVM, I placed an order on Sunday, I received a email from Steinhart today saying that it should be posted in 5 - 7 days...the wait begins!!
> 
> Im also not too sure on this new grey dial...


Steinhart had a tracking number to me in 2 business days after that acknowledgement email, and FedEx had it to me in 2 more days. Won't be a long wait.


----------



## Kiwi_watch

Mine got here today. Was worried that the flat lugs would make it too big on my wrist but am really pleased with it


----------



## Ramblin man

The OOVM is very nice, it would be tough to have to choose between the 2 if new. Of course, this isn't possible... 

Still I like my v.1.


----------



## Vlance

Kiwi_watch said:


> Mine got here today. Was worried that the flat lugs would make it too big on my wrist but am really pleased with it
> View attachment 2281666


It works on you. Congrats!


----------



## Kiwi_watch

Cheers. I'm still getting used to the grey dial. I've been eyeing the original black dial model for so long it's a little strange looking at this one. It's growing on me though. Am really impressed with the quality for the price.


----------



## zax85

I'm sorry to say, but you may never get used to the grey dial. I returned mine back to Steinhart and then got the v.1. IMO it is so much more better. The OVM truly is a beautiful and amazing watch.


----------



## Tallest

zax85 said:


> I'm sorry to say, but you may never get used to the grey dial. Because that's exactly what happened to me. I returned mine back to Steinhart and then got the v.1. IMO it is so much more better. The OVM truly is a beautiful and amazing watch.


You bought gray dial, didnt like it, and asked them for black dial version and they complied? Yeah, Im gonna call BS on this one.


----------



## DirtyHarrie

Tallest said:


> You bought gray dial, didnt like it, and asked them for black dial version and they complied? Yeah, Im gonna call BS on this one.


He probably just used the money to get one on the used market. I'm sure he'll reply and clear it up


----------



## zax85

Tallest said:


> You bought gray dial, didnt like it, and asked them for black dial version and they complied? Yeah, Im gonna call BS on this one.


Bought it used; private watch sale.


----------



## scottymac

Having owned a couple/few of "OG" OVMs over the years, I really liked it as it was.

However, I did just get the new version- and while I was concerned whether or not I'd like it as much- I do like the gray dial quite a bit. If anything, I think the gray dial blends with the "vintage lume" markers better, and it doesn't look quite as "purposely patinaed" or "forced vintage" as on the black dial. Downside is that the markers had higher visual contrast on the black dial and looked larger, though I believe they are the same size on both.

Also, the new dial text looks drastic in pictures online, but in person it looks fine. I do like that the WR is now corrected at 300M, it was always a minor nitpick of mine that the dial differed from the case back on the original.

Ultimately, I think it's a decent evolution of one of the best - if not the best - sub-style homages out there. I hope they decide to do a run in DLC...I'll always regret flipping my original DLC OVM.

Q&D phone pic:


----------



## Tallest

zax85 said:


> Bought it used; private watch sale.


my bad - same price or the original appreciating?


----------



## Andy Gambino

My New OVM arrived to day.... Unfortunately I really don't like the grey face it looks washed out and seems to reflect the light more making it less easy to read at a glance in bright light. I have immediately stuck it on ebay for sale.


----------



## Kiwi_watch

I decided to only take one watch on holiday for 8 days. Chose my new OVM as it seemed like the best holiday option. Water resistance for beach and swimming. Styled for shorts, jeans or dinner out. Steel bracelet gives a sense of solid, robust wearing. The grey dial has really grown on me over the week. My initial impression was the same as the last poster. The grey dial seemed to be "unclear", reflecting the light too much and not easily viewable. However I persevered and now I find it to be really well suited to style of retro indices. 

Then I found out my wife packed herself two watches for the trip, including my Cartier Tank that she has taken to wearing. May have to go on a shopping trip.


----------



## jedge76

I still don't get why they changed this watch. I owned this watch in 2011, went through a divorce (with kids involved!), panicked and sold a bunch of stuff with the idea of re-purchasing the OVM when things cleared up in my life. Great decision! Not that the new style isn't nice, but I am not a huge fan of the grey dial for my personal tastes, at least in comparison to the original dial. It was a good thing they had going, didn't see a necessity to change it. Oh well.


----------



## yankeexpress

jedge76 said:


> I still don't get why they changed this watch. I owned this watch in 2011, went through a divorce (with kids involved!), panicked and sold a bunch of stuff with the idea of re-purchasing the OVM when things cleared up in my life. Great decision! Not that the new style isn't nice, but I am not a huge fan of the grey dial for my personal tastes, at least in comparison to the original dial. It was a good thing they had going, didn't see a necessity to change it. Oh well.


Version 1.0 still turn up periodically:

ovm - WatchRecon - The Most Intelligent Search Engine for Private Watch Sales


----------



## CBGrey

I "discovered" this watch as it was making its transition from version 1 to version 2 and was disappointed at first that I "missed out". My wife got me version 2 for Christmas and after wearing it for a couple of weeks the old version now looks "wrong". I love this watch. Both versions are great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jedge76

yankeexpress said:


> Version 1.0 still turn up periodically:
> 
> ovm - WatchRecon - The Most Intelligent Search Engine for Private Watch Sales


Oh cool, thanks.


----------



## Jon_Yo

CBGrey said:


> I "discovered" this watch as it was making its transition from version 1 to version 2 and was disappointed at first that I "missed out". My wife got me version 2 for Christmas and after wearing it for a couple of weeks the old version now looks "wrong". I love this watch. Both versions are great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedge76

The more pics I see, the more I think it would be really nice to own both. I was lucky enough to find a used version 1 in the classifieds yesterday, but would love to add Mk II to my collection at some point. Congrats to the new owners of this latest incarnation.


----------



## WhatATool

Can I get a count of who would buy the new version if they did the following:

* Replace "Ocean One" with "Ocean Chronometer" in a smaller font in proportion to the "Oyster Perpetual" of the 5517
* Keep the "1" in the circle as an homage to the 5517 "T"
* Use a gray bezel to better match the gray dial
* Use the same lume color for the hands and markers
* Use the "highly domed" crystal from the Ocean Vintage, closer to the Rolex 5517
* Keep the 5517 "600ft=200m" as an homage to the 5517
* Keep the slightly smaller lume plots

This is an homage watch, to be certain, so making it as close to the original is even more flattering to Rolex, I would argue, and thus should make the watch even more desirable as one who wishes to purchase such an homage.

In fact, if they made the above changes, and included their ST.5 movement, I would gladly pay the higher E387 price, and sell my 1.0-version OVM… But I do not like the very large "OCEAN ONE" text which seems to dominate the dial, and I do not care for the dark black of the bezel which contrasts too much with the gray dial IMHO. I do like the slightly smaller lume plots, however.


----------



## WhatATool

And for anyone wondering about Steinhart quality, here is my OVM 1.0 being enjoyed in its natural environment.


----------



## Uwe W.

WhatATool said:


> Replace "Ocean One" with "Ocean Chronometer"


Your other points are about aesthetics and personal choice, but this one I don't understand. The watch isn't a chronometer, so why would you label it as one?


----------



## DarkShot

So after stalling and missing out on acquiring a V1 direct from Steinhart, I came across one on f29 a month ago. Well, it arrived yesterday and I can absolutely say I'm happy I went with the V1. It's just stupid clean and has a modern-vintage feel to it instead of trying to appear more vintage than it is akin to the V2 grey dial.

The bracelet isn't too heavy and really well built, the bezel action is the best I've ever handled, the fit and finish of the case is devine and it sits really nicely on my wrist. My first Swiss piece too.

If anyone who was like me didn't really take to the grey dial V2, stick it out and you'll easily come across a good condition V1 and be much happier than settling with the V2. That's not to say the V2 isn't nice, but like most things, some like it while others don't.

Wore it yesterday on the bracelet to get a feel for it, tossed it on a Hirsch Liberty for today. It's an absolutely perfect pairing.


----------



## Andy Gambino

Stuck an Omega Planet Ocean strap onto my OVM it is sooo comfortable it is almost flush with the lugs not perfect but almost


----------



## twintop

Do you have a more detailed shot of the fitment at the lugs? Looks good.


----------



## Uwe W.

Andy Gambino said:


> Stuck an Omega Planet Ocean strap onto my OVM


Doesn't an Omega bracelet cost as much as the watch you put it on?


----------



## Andy Gambino

Here is a very close up of the fitting. there is about a centimeter between the curved end link and the watch only visible really when looking at the watch side on as the teeth of the bezel cover the small gap when looking at the watch straight on


----------



## yankeexpress

DarkShot said:


> .... tossed it on a Hirsch Liberty for today. It's an absolutely perfect pairing.
> 
> View attachment 2559242


Really enjoy it on leather as well, Obris Morgan in this case


----------



## Stellite

Andy Gambino said:


> Stuck an Omega Planet Ocean strap onto my OVM it is sooo comfortable it is almost flush with the lugs not perfect but almost
> 
> View attachment 2604618


WTF? It fits? Amazing!


----------



## sagitanic

Guys I read about the original version having relatively flat lugs, is version 2 the same? I have 6 inch wrists so not sure whether it's going to be too big. 

Anyone has wrist shots of 6 inch wrists wearing the OVM?


----------



## Travelller

Another attempt to compare black vs. "faded black" dials (albeit with different crystals which might play a small role in the observable color / shade).
Note that lume are completely different in the O1V and OVMs and (AFAIK) Steinhart didn't change the lume for the 2G OVM.


----------



## SD350

Just read this whole thread as I've been wanting an OVM for a year or two now (just never enough for it to be at the top of my list).

I heard a new version was coming out but I initially saw pictures and only noticed the "ocean one" at the top and took no issue with it due to the closer similarity to the 5517. 

However, through this whole thread no one seems to have noticed what my largest gripe with the new one is... there appears to be a larger space between the "1" and the "ft/m" at the bottom of the dial. This larger space just seems to stand out to me as I felt the spacing on the OVM 1.0 was closer to the 5517. Maybe it's not that big a deal because no one else noticed.

My only other complaint is that this new one is a little less "maxi" for lack of a better way to describe it. Someone else did mention that earlier in the thread. 

I do like the new dial color and have no issue with "ocean one" but all these close up shots have me nit-picking the new one. 

Did anyone buy both and have a side-by-side shot?


----------



## RUSH2689

SD350 said:


> Just read this whole thread as I've been wanting an OVM for a year or two now (just never enough for it to be at the top of my list).
> 
> I heard a new version was coming out but I initially saw pictures and only noticed the "ocean one" at the top and took no issue with it due to the closer similarity to the 5517.
> 
> However, through this whole thread no one seems to have noticed what my largest gripe with the new one is... there appears to be a larger space between the "1" and the "ft/m" at the bottom of the dial. This larger space just seems to stand out to me as I felt the spacing on the OVM 1.0 was closer to the 5517. Maybe it's not that big a deal because no one else noticed.
> 
> My only other complaint is that this new one is a little less "maxi" for lack of a better way to describe it. Someone else did mention that earlier in the thread.
> 
> I do like the new dial color and have no issue with "ocean one" but all these close up shots have me nit-picking the new one.
> 
> Did anyone buy both and have a side-by-side shot?


Check this thread out:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ovm-v1-vs-v2-just-get-both-1532042.html


----------



## ua2002

I have been wanting an OVM for some time now and finally pulled the trigger mid-February. I just received the watch early this week and I was shocked at how light the gray is on the dial. It doesn't match the pictures on the website at all, nor does it match the pictures I've seen so far of the v2.0 dial. From what I can tell v2.0 should be a dark, charcoal gray. Mine is definitely a light gray. Has anyone else received a watch from the most recent run? Does the dial look this light?


----------



## soccermaster

ua2002, I am looking at this model for myself, and to be honest, your pictures are no different than pictures posted by other owners. The dial looks gray (I agree actual shots look lighter than those on the website). However, for what is worth, the watch looks great....I like the contrast between the black bezel and the gray dial, and the orange hands pop....hope you get to appreciatte it. Looks good, and for +300, ETA mov with saphyre....what a bargain


----------



## Riker

ua2002, welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum.

The OVM V2 dial has not changed since it was released recently to my knowledge. As a guide to your query have a look at this thread by Humanfactor. In the pics he posted his OVM V2's dial is near identical in colour to yours & the same can be seen if you go through this thread & note the pics & comments from other owners. Keep in mind Humanfactors OVW V2 is from an earlier batch. Lighting is the determining factor in how the dial is seen & there is enough evidence here to show how light it actually is & how it can appear darker dependent on lighting. Most of this was in here prior to your purchase.


----------



## ua2002

Thanks for the welcome Riker. I found the thread you mentioned after I posted here and I noted that his is the same color gray as mine. That's the first picture I've found that looks the same though. The photos in this thread look much darker in my opinion, but I agree that lighting is a big factor.

I really do love the watch soccermaster, and agree that it is an amazing value - probably the best on the market right now! The way it looks and feels on the wrist is fantastic. It has just taken some getting used to the color when it is in such sharp contrast to the pictures from the website. If you like the color, I highly recommend buying - you won't be disappointed!


----------



## emesge

Hello all! I'm new to the community. I've been stalking the Steinhart forum for weeks now. Just pulled the trigger on the OVM direct from Steinhart's website. Seems like members have been experiencing deliveries to the States from 10-14 days? Can't wait !


----------



## ua2002

Mine arrived within 7 days of receiving my shipment email from Steinhart, but that included the weekend. It was 5 business days. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Roark

I like Steinharts. I have a couple. In my opinion, photos of the OVM V2 and O1R V2 in Steinhart's website need to be changed to reflect the true color of both timepieces. As I mentioned in another thread, I fell in love with the O1R V2 from Steinhart's website. But when I saw it in person, I found the dial a tad too light for my taste. Would be nice if Steinhart decides to offer both grey and black dial versions. Cheerios


----------



## Gails Woofel

How long did it take to get yours? I sent payment on 3/18 and still dont have shipping info.


----------



## Bizzurp

Just read this whole thread. Nostter how you slice it either version is a great choice, HOWEVER I must say I'm happy I pounced last May and grabbed what would turn out to be an OVM 1.0. What a watch though eh? My only complaint is the lume which I find awfully weak. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## yankeexpress

Bizzurp said:


> Just read this whole thread. Nostter how you slice it either version is a great choice, HOWEVER I must say I'm happy I pounced last May and grabbed what would turn out to be an OVM 1.0. What a watch though eh? My only complaint is the lume which I find awfully weak. Anyone else have this issue?


Lume is not an issue here as at night I wear a TRITIUM Marathon GSAR anyhow.


----------



## Skv

Has anyone replaced the bezel insert? Mine has a large scratch.


----------



## kelt

The insert is glued to the bezel ring, replacement inserts are on sale at Steinhart, they come with the two sided glue tape already attached:

accessoires - Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces

There are many threads in the Forum describing the various methods of removing the insert on the Ocean 1 watches.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/bezel-changed-913852.html#post6764715

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ovm-bezel-fix-1028657.html#post7835653

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/watchmaker-steinhart-bezel-change-nyc-1568914-2.html#post16182882


----------



## Skv

Thanks! I have ordered one right away.


----------



## Skv

Only eur 15 including shipping. Wow.


----------



## ptolomeo

Jelle86 said:


> Has anyone replaced the bezel insert? Mine has a large scratch.


Just did it a couple of days ago. Dead easy. 5 minutes.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=17174457


----------



## bzbuzz

I am waiting for them to change the dial color back to black..

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

